# damp in over head bed window



## sundancechas (Jul 21, 2009)

iv got a2005 swifsundancece 59hrsrs iv got water ingression around the over cab window and all the wood is soft and spongey i cant found where its comming in might be the awning trim iv not got a lot of money but iam handy with my tools is it possable to scarf out and replace the damaged wood any suggestions would be must welcome


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Swift customer care will be along soon to re-assure you buddy.

Lot of money spent for a not very old leaky van. Has it had body damage or something to cause this?


----------

